# Taffy



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Taffy sure has grown up a bit since i last posted a pic of him.


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, love the marble-like markings on him! 

What breed is he?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Melba said:


> Wow, love the marble-like markings on him!
> 
> What breed is he?


Hi Taffy is a Silver Tabby Maine Coon boy.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: He looks fantastic i love his markings  I wish Louie's coat was like Taffys, giant puff ball that he is  :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: He looks fantastic i love his markings  I wish Louie's coat was like Taffys, giant puff ball that he is  :lol:


lol poor Louie....there coats do go through some crazy stages though, the other guy Ozzy , well you could put a sadle on him now hes bloody massive lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

raggs said:


> lol poor Louie....there coats do go through some crazy stages though, the other guy Ozzy , well you could put a sadle on him now hes bloody massive lol


Louie just seems to grow more & more fur :eek6: I thought it would be the other way round at this time of year but no  Tango's is much more sensible  well his fur is anyway :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's looking fantastic Chris :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, gorgeous.
michelle x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Another stunner Chris! Do you think he is going to rival Ozzie in the size stakes?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> Another stunner Chris! Do you think he is going to rival Ozzie in the size stakes?


Taffy is going to be a good size but def not as big as Ozzy. hes had another growth spurt and is huge now. ..........Chris.


----------



## Treenie (May 28, 2012)

Great looking cat


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Taffy is gorgeous, I'll swap him for horrible Henry


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Taffy is stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: He has grown quite a bit since the last pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> Hi Taffy is a Silver Tabby Maine Coon boy.


_he is gorgeous, i think a silver tabby will have to go on my wish list !!!,,,:thumbsup:,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

now i am back online i can comment on your lovely boy chris.
those markings are fantastic, are you going to show him as well or have you already?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! That tail is spectacular!! :001_wub: What a handsome boy! :001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> now i am back online i can comment on your lovely boy chris.
> those markings are fantastic, are you going to show him as well or have you already?


Hi Jenny, yes we have showed Taffy , we took him out a few weeks ago to the Bristol and district show where he got a second open class And a first and 2 seconds misc classes, so he did well for his 1st time out .........Chris.


----------

